# Cam question



## deaner17 (Sep 3, 2008)

please dont flame me on this idk much about the LS1 or engines for that matter, but thats why im on this forum im trying to learn as much as i can.. But the question is: If i were to get a cam, do i need to get anything else? Like cam i just get a cam and put it in or do i have to get heads also?


----------



## GTOsarge (Oct 9, 2007)

You need upgraded valve springs and the car will need a retune.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

what do you have to look for when you are looking for a cam set-up?


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

deaner17 said:


> please dont flame me on this idk much about the LS1 or engines for that matter, but thats why im on this forum im trying to learn as much as i can.. But the question is: If i were to get a cam, do i need to get anything else? Like cam i just get a cam and put it in or do i have to get heads also?


You will need springs, pushrods, LT's if you don't have them, and tune.

You do not need heads, it helps but not needed. I don't have heads on my car.


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

LILGTO said:


> You will need springs, pushrods, LT's if you don't have them, and tune.
> 
> You do not need heads, it helps but not needed. I don't have heads on my car.


What would be a good set of springs and pushrods?


----------



## LILGTO (May 3, 2009)

I bought my cam package from Texas speed performance,PRC Spring Kit, and Hardened Chromoly Pushrods


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

deaner17 said:


> please dont flame me on this idk much about the LS1 or engines for that matter, but thats why im on this forum im trying to learn as much as i can.. But the question is: If i were to get a cam, do i need to get anything else? Like cam i just get a cam and put it in or do i have to get heads also?


You'll be fine with out the heads but you would need valve springs, pushrods and a tune for the cam.


----------



## CentralPAGoat (Sep 28, 2009)

LILGTO said:


> I bought my cam package from Texas speed performance,PRC Spring Kit, and Hardened Chromoly Pushrods


How did the texas speed cam package work for you? what cam did you get with your package?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I have the LPE GT2-3 cam on my LS1 with used 243s and LS6 springs. The kit was $430 bucks and you don't need anything else.

It will work on a stock LS1, give you about 25-+ HP more, and be very DD like. You can barely tell I have a cam.

I'm not talking big power, but its nice for what I use it for.

And I had it tuned also


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

is the car stock ATM
if it is i would look at headers exhaust and CAI
to go with a cam,valve springs pushrods aren't a necessity but are good insurance
and maybe a 25% UDP
and tune to suit

and if its a auto you may require a stall converter
depending on cam size
mid 220's as big as i would go on a stock stall
if its a manual look at upgrading the clutch also


----------



## CentralPAGoat (Sep 28, 2009)

I Have the catback slp loudmouth exhaust. Was going to put a set of power coated pacesetter long tube headers and a cam. Only other upgrades are a tuner and a CAI. Its not really a DD but i want something i can drive on the street. it is a 6 speed


----------



## Tyler2004GTO (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a 04 GTO, Went with a custom cam thru Tickperformace.com out of mooresville, NC Pacesetter LT's, Tuned by pcmforless.com, made 400rwhp.


----------

